# Timeshare Resort Fees Are you ok with them?



## Panina (Dec 9, 2018)

Recently within other threads the conversation went to whether one thinks it is ok/right to have resort fees in timeshares you trade into.

I personally feel no but am open to hearing if  I should rethink my opinion. I believe  these fees should be in the maintenance fees of the original owners.  

I own one timeshare that charges a $5 resort fee to the trader or owner that checks in.  To me, this shows mfs should be $35 more.  I must say I am not happy about my resort doing this even though it is a small cost.

My belief is Mfs should cover all expenses to run the resort.  Unfortunately I feel these resort fees we see are in the beginning stages and we will see more and more resorts charging them and increasing them. Initially My thought is trade value will decrease.  In time I fear between  the trade fees and the resort fees the risk is more people will walk away from their timeshares if they don’t use their home resort.

Is there any scenario I feel these fees are ok?  Disney would be one as they include parking in the parks and the wristbands.  

What do you think and why?


----------



## DannyTS (Dec 9, 2018)

The  resorts  try to make more money while pissing  off as few people as possible. At least the ones they deal with on a regular basis, their owners. I think that if given the choice, most owners would prefer the exchangers to pay more than to see their own MF go up especially since the premium brand owners already pay much more than the average owner.  

There is a very wide range of products in terms of quality and the premium brands will always feel that the exchangers may access their properties while giving less in return.   I think they also see RCI and II making hundreds of dollars from these exchanges so they figure: why not join the party if we can!

I also do not know how integrated the IT systems of the resorts are with the exchange companies. If they are not, they may also feel that they have to do a lot of extra work for bookings, changes, cancellations, confirming deposits etc. 

I was surprised to see how little integration was in reality between Vistana and Interval even if they are the same company and despite the fact that Vistana has reps within Interval that help us. To correct some issues i had to call not only Interval but Vistana directly and this takes time and money for them I assume.

I do not like to pay extra fees when i exchange, just to be clear about that.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 9, 2018)

I actually have refused to trade into TS’s that charge resort fees.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 9, 2018)

I don't like paying "junk fees" one bit.  I totally understand the argument that the person who receives the unit I own and traded should have all of my benefits.

That said, if I were running an HOA of a high end resort, I would see the benefit of charging a substantial resort fee to exchangers.  It is money coming into the HOA that is not paid by owners -- "free" money.

Interval and RCI have learned that exchange fees can go up and up as long as people want to trade, and especially if they want to trade up.  There will eventually be a price point at which trading will not make financial sense.  But until that point, there is this "free" money going entirely to Interval and RCI.  *By putting in a resort fee, the resort grabs some of this trading profit from the exchange companies* (and the exchangers).  Not a bad thing.  

Of course, if the overall cost of trading gets too high (Interval/RCI membership, exchange fees, re-exchange fees, resort fees), trading will diminish to everyone's detriment.


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 9, 2018)

The problem is you can't totally avoid all locations that extort resort fees.  But you can try - and I do as well.  

My first interaction with resort fees came at Williamsburg and I certainly was not there for the resort amenities.  Fortunately, I was able to get those fees waived but since that stay, I have tried my best to select stays without additional fees.  Resorts should NOT charge ANY additional fees.  As Panina said above, MF should be covering these expenses.  I do not expect to pay parking fees at a resort either but I've been less successful in finding resorts in metro areas that do not charge parking.  Is that realistic?  It is getting harder to find destinations that charge no fees - but not impossible.  

It is, after all, a cash grab in another form.  Another reason to decrease satisfaction with the TS experience (as if the sales weasels weren't already enough....)


----------



## klpca (Dec 9, 2018)

I own at two independents that charge resort fees. At those resorts it covers beach gear (chairs, umbrellas,  boogie boards,  skim boards, beach toys, wagons, and bikes). All get abused and are replaced somewhere frequently. Most timeshares don't offer things like those - we have to go out and rent. If the resort fee doesn't cover any extras I have a hard time justifying the fee.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 9, 2018)

I personally think resort fees are BS.

And- as deeded fixed week owner I would refuse to pay them.

For exchanges I wouldn't go to a resort that charges them.


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 9, 2018)

*Assuming the resort fee is disclosed before the exchange is offered / confirmed*, I support the resorts freedom to charge it.  If potential exchangers or renters don’t want to pay, they don’t have to take the exchange or rent the unit.

Long time Tuggers are generally aware of large disparities in the MF per point or TPU across various resorts.  Many resorts in Hawaii have higher than average cost per point or TPU than mainland or foreign resorts.   It doesn’t bother me that exchangers get charged; in many cases they are still enjoying that Hawaiian resort at a lower cost than owners.  In many cases, if I were to exchange my Hawaiian week into that mainland resort, I would be paying far more for my stay than owners.

Besides, taxation without representation is a great American tradition. While it was an apparent red line for the American colonists, it has been adopted by many or most local jurisdictions seeking to get or retain professional sports franchises.  When faced with baseball league pressure to build a new stadium (with moving roof) in order to retain a major league team, the Washington state legislature decided the three large counties that would benefit from it should vote on some sort of local tax (I’ve long forgotten the details) to pay for it.  We locals voted no.  Apparently, that was the wrong answer so the state legislature passed a tax on rental cars picked up at the airport (impacting no local resident) and restaurants http://www.historylink.org/File/3429

In many places where I have rented a car, I notice that part of the tax on the car is to pay for some professional sports facility.  Its not my team.  Why should I have to pay for my competitor's stadium?


----------



## chemteach (Dec 9, 2018)

I think resort fees are just capitalism at work.  Some people will choose not to stay at certain resorts because of their resort fees, some will look at the fees, do a cost analysis, and decide whether the week is worth the total cost or not, and some may not even notice the fees.  What I think may be so irritating to many is that the fees are becoming more common as time goes by.  The system will continue to change - if people choose not to go to a resort due to their fees, the trade value may go down a bit - but only if enough people choose not to go to the resort.  I think Vidanta is a prime example.  They instituted fees a short time ago, continually increased the fees until units started to sit around on RCI and II.  They have now changed their fees from $75 per week, to $11 per person per day, which would be $308 for 4 people staying in a 1 or 2 bedroom, to a range of fees based on unit size.  The Vidanta weeks sit much longer on both II and RCI now, but the holiday weeks do tend to get taken.  

As for my own beliefs about resort fees - I don't like them, but I'll do the cost analysis to see if the week is worth it to me.  I stopped going to the Grand Mayans due to the fees because I can find other places that are just as nice that are more cost effective.  But I still go to a few resorts that charge fees.


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 9, 2018)

As stated by some (which has been discussed previously), these extra add-on's for exchange guests should be included in the maintenance fees paid by the owner.  I do agree to an extent.  I don't like them and will, in some cases, shut out those resorts when making an exchange.  However, I do believe we will see more and more of this happening.  



jacknsara said:


> *Assuming the resort fee is disclosed before the exchange is offered / confirmed*, I support the resorts freedom to charge it.  If potential exchangers or renters don’t want to pay, they don’t have to take the exchange or rent the unit.
> 
> Long time Tuggers are generally aware of large disparities in the MF per point or TPU across various resorts.  Many resorts in Hawaii have higher than average cost per point or TPU than mainland or foreign resorts.   It doesn’t bother me that exchangers get charged; in many cases they are still enjoying that Hawaiian resort at a lower cost than owners.  In many cases, if I were to exchange my Hawaiian week into that mainland resort, I would be paying far more for my stay than owners.



I get this to a point.  Unfortunately, many resorts charging these "new" fees are not the high-end resorts/destinations like Hawaii.  Many are basic resorts; some in the overbuilt areas.  Last year, one of my independent resorts started instituting a $125 cleaning fee for exchangers and renters.  I won't be exchanging back into my home resort.  There's other options in that area.  I believe a clean unit should be provided without having to pay a $125 fee for that privilege.  This resort doesn't have the amenities that could warrant such a $125 resort fee, so I guess they decided to call it a cleaning fee.

I agree with you that when these add-on's are disclosed prior to the exchange, then it becomes the exchanger's or renter's choice whether it's worth it to them to pay the add-on fees or forego the exchange/rental.  

Ninety+ percent of the time, we don't use the amenities.  There's no way to bow out of the fees, where we've been, even though we won't be using the amenities.  I understand that it would be nearly impossible to differentiate who paid and who didn't for most of the amenities, so everyone needs to be charged.  It's my option....pay the fee or forego the exchange.

Yes, I have seen more and more resorts going this route and foresee this possibly becoming the new normal.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 9, 2018)

We do have a problem with Resort Fees for Exchangers. In order to trade through DRI (Club Select/Club Combinations), RCI or II an Owner has already made an Exchange and deposited their week or Points into DRI, II or RCI. That Owner has already paid the MF's We traded and stayed at a Resort on the BI that would not turn on the A.C. unless we paid $10 per day. It is turned on for free for Owners. We should step into the shoes of the Owner.

With DRI if you have used all your DRI Points and trade into a DRI Resort through RCI or II using your Ownership in another Timeshare DRI will hit you with a Resort Fee. At least this was true a couple years ago at Point at Poipu.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 9, 2018)

I don't particularly like it. 
I don't like it if I have booked a reservation and then they change the rules and want a resort fee. 
But it if is disclosed, I can make it a decision points. 
I will avoid them if I can, but I might make a decision once in a while.  

I stopped trading into Manhattan Club because of the daily fees charge, I started booking HGVC or Wyndham in NYC instead.  

Now I will stop trading into HGVC too, those I can just book directly with my HGVC points instead.  

i had not yet had to return to resorts in the Caribbean that want to charge utilities charges.  Morritt's and a few other do this.  But I also avoid this if it is possible.  If i want the exchange bad enough I might take it.  But this fee annoys me too. 

I actually think that Disney started this whole additional fee crap years ago with their $95 fee to exchangers.  I have traded into Disney once in that entire time period.  

If you actually get something for the fee, like free bottled water daily, and high speed internet on unlimited devices, it might be worth it.  But each booking is a decision based on quality of exchange and other alternatives available.


----------



## bluehende (Dec 9, 2018)

Has anyone seen their MF's go down when they institute these fees.  I would have less problem with them if the fees actually helped the owner.  If the fee is for resort facilities that are not funded by maintenance fees (how many of those are there?) then the exchanger should have the option to forego the amenities.  The problem with these fees I see is they do not help the owners they are a cash cow for whoever manages the resort.  This devalues your ownership as the value of your rental or exchange is now old rental rate minus the fee.


----------



## silentg (Dec 9, 2018)

Maybe some resorts charge additional fees because of delinquent owners not paying maintenance fees?
We always pay our maintenance fees and have stayed at resort that charge additional fees for exchangers. We don’t mind if some activities are included in these fees, but when the charge an extra fee for ice cream social or bbq. That bugs me.
Silentg


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 9, 2018)

I can see where the resorts will use this as additional leverage to get fresh meat for the sales presentation.  Don’t like the fee, fine, sign up for a presentation and we’ll drop the fee, throw in a parking pass and maybe a $100 gift card. A presentation tax on exchangers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## youppi (Dec 9, 2018)

I don't like those fees but I prefer those known fix fees to resorts that charge for electricity used (variable fee that you have no idea how much you will pay until check-out and you have no way to challenge the amount charged).
Electricity should be part of the MF of owners and should not be pass to exchangers.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 9, 2018)

_SAY NO TO TIMESHARE RESORT FEES _

If a timeshare can`t run on what they collect
from the owners/annual fees.  Maybe they
should cut back on some of their amenities.

What happens  during  the "off season"
when the resort or hotel is half empty?
How do they supplement their income?

The easiest way to get out of paying a daily
resort fee speaks the loudest to the industry:
Simply don’t book a timeshare exchange with
RCI or II or with any hotel that charges one!

Check Out the following:

http://killresortfees.com/

https://www.frommers.com/deals/hotels/how-to-get-out-of-paying-a-hotels-resort-feeit-can-be-done


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 9, 2018)

The $25 per day charge for Hilton Orlando exchanges through RCI is going to keep me from exchanging through RCI for those resorts.  I would hope to see a drop in the TPU's for those weeks because inventory will just sit there.  

I like a lot of Orlando resorts and don't mind staying elsewhere.  I just won't pay that fee.  

But you are right, Panina, I see this becoming a trend.


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 9, 2018)

I think the "fairest" option is for everything to be included in MF. The exchanger steps into the owners shoes. Differences in amenities/location would logically affect the trading power of different units.

That said, I'm personally pragmatic about it, and have often booked units where a fee is added. (Vidanta, HGVC, etc). I look at the all in cost (MF of unit traded, exchange company fees, resort fee) to determine if the stay is good value.


----------



## DannyTS (Dec 9, 2018)

Some of us seem to believe that the timeshare companies die to having 100% occupancy. I doubt it. Less occupancy means less wear and tear and let's not forget that the maintenance fees are already paid by the owners.


----------



## Dori (Dec 9, 2018)

Several years ago, we traded into a Tennessee resort that had a lovely golf course in the middle of a full-time community. They charged $1 per person per day to use the pool. There were 6 of us, and when I balked at the $42 weekly fee, the manager said, “Well, you can swim in the lake for free.” It seems that the money was used to subsidize the full-time residents’ golf fees!!

You can be sure I wrote a scathing review on TUG!

Dori


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Dori said:


> Several years ago, we traded into a Tennessee resort that had a lovely golf course in the middle of a full-time community. They charged $1 per person per day to use the pool. There were 6 of us, and when I balked at the $42 weekly fee, the manager said, “Well, you can swim in the lake for free.” It seems that the money was used to subsidize the full-time residents’ golf fees!!
> 
> You can be sure I wrote a scathing review on TUG!
> 
> Dori



Fairfield Glade?


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 9, 2018)

Dori said:


> There were 6 of us, and when I balked at the $42 weekly fee, the manager said, “Well, you can swim in the lake for free.”



Gators in the lake?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dori (Dec 9, 2018)

The resort was Hiawatha Manor at Lake Tansi, in Crossville, Tennessee. This was way back in the late nineties! Still makes me angry to think about it!

Dori


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 10, 2018)

Panina said:


> Recently within other threads the conversation went to whether one thinks it is ok/right to have resort fees in timeshares you trade into.
> 
> I personally feel no but am open to hearing if  I should rethink my opinion. I believe  these fees should be in the maintenance fees of the original owners.
> 
> ...



Without reading all other responses I’ll directly reply to your query.

From an exchangers point of view, no, I don’t think they’re fair. From an owners point of view I’m all for keeping my MF’s down. Part of this could be resorts “protecting” themselves from people who buy “cheap” MF resorts and use the. To trade into “expensive” MF resorts. Sort of, leveling the playing field, if you will. 

However, I believe resort systems look at this differently than owner/exchangers. They look at it as a “sales incentive”. Own in our system, stay within our system and don’t pay excessive fees. They use it as sort of a sales tool trying to get exchangers who like their resorts to buy into their system or keep their owners staying in their system so that they’ll buy more within their system and aren’t tempted by somewhere else. Stupid maybe, but buying a timeshare isn’t necessarily a logical decision for the average person.

Timeshare keeps evolving. In 1998, we bought our first timeshare. If we wanted to go somewhere else we exchanged. We had a 2 bedroom unit, locked it off and got two weeks vacation, always trading the studio up to a 1 bedroom or larger. Twenty years down the line we rarely trade due to the expense. Our personal RCI account has long been cancelled as will our personal II account when it comes due for renewal. Membership fees, upgrade fees, unit size upgrade fees and resort fees make exchanging to expensive. Now we either use what we own or reserve within the systems we own


----------



## Eric B (Dec 10, 2018)

As some have noted, the answer really depends on what you get for the fee.  There are some resorts where the amenities and service outside of the room are worth it.  I’m partial to the Vidanta resorts even with the high fees they have started charging exchangers.  I own there, so have the option to compare costs of using my own week or exchanging back in with a different TS and paying the resort and exchange fees; that often winds up less expensive even taking into account my other TS MF.

As far as whether the underlying MF should cover the costs goes, that only works if it is a week deposited by an owner.  If it is a week that is available as part of a bulk deposit by the developer or operator of the resort, they don’t really get any cash flow from it, so resort fees make up some of what would otherwise be a shortfall.  They no doubt get other non-cash benefits (e.g., sales prospects, some credit with the exchange companies to allow them to provide freebies to their owners, etc.), but there is still the matter of covering their costs.  It would be nice if they separated out owner deposited weeks in a separate resort id and didn’t charge the fees for those, but I don’t see that happening because there really isn’t a good way to incentivize that for them.

You might be able to work around the fees at places that only charge exchangers by doing direct exchanges via TUG or by other means.  There are pluses and minuses to that though, particularly for resorts like Vidanta where the owner fees are high and not mandatory.


----------



## K2Quick (Dec 10, 2018)

I let my RCI membership lapse because of HGVC resort fees (that and DVC stopped depositing 2BR units before we ever had a chance to exchange there).  The only place I ever intended to trade was the Big Island and the new fee added on to the exchange fee ends up being $500 in fees to exchange.  They probably have the nicest timeshare units on the island, but the next time we go to the Big Island we'll opt for lesser quality units in a better location.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 10, 2018)

I don't like any additional fees.  I own 3 weeks in an elite-rated resort (Marriott) and they don't have any additional fees for internet or parking, etc.  So, I expect that when I exchange my Marriott to go to a non-Marriott that I shouldn't have to pay extra fees.  Yes, my Marriotts have some activities that have fees attached to them, but they are all optional and may not appeal to everyone - - but it is their choice.  

Like others have said, if an owner is required to pay an extra fee for basic amenities (like parking, internet, newspaper, etc.), perhaps they should just raise the MF.    

Something else that irritates me a bit though are the optional activities that cost more than they probably should.  At my home resort (Palm Desert), there are a lot of free activities and social events.  But when I go to Marriott Newport Coast, most of the activities cost.  And cost more than they should IMHO.  For instance, an adult beer tasting - four different beers of about 1.5 ounces each for a cost of $15 (Newport Coast - - seems too high) versus $8 at Shadow Ridge (which seems reasonable) or free at Canyon Villas (Phoenix).  IIRC, there were a lot of free activities at Marriott Grand Chateau (Las Vegas).  So, when I go to Newport Coast, I seldom pay for the optional activities.  

When we stayed at the Kona Coast, we paid roughly $10 a day for AC.  But I thought that it was well spent money.  Sounds like kind of a contradiction on my part, but I realize that the energy costs on Hawaii are high.  I got more value out of that $10 charge than I would get from four 1.5 ounce glasses of beer for $15 at Newport Coast.


----------



## breezez (Dec 10, 2018)

Personally I don't feel an exchanger should have to pay any additional resort fee's to use a resort.  Other than the exchange fee they have already paid.   The only exception to this is for people in systems booking less than full week   I accept that the resort will incur additional housekeeping and should be allowed to charge a reasonable amount to cover this.

As far as fees charged to owners...   Personally I don't agree with this at all.   If they are going to charge say $35 per day for parking, WIFI, and whatever else they say it is for then this should be included in MF's    If it something above and beyond like jet ski rentals, boats, etc.   Then charge a fee for this kind of stuff and let me decided if I want to pay for it.

This is why even as and RCI Points owner I still look at II first because the fees on top of the exchange fees with RCI can cost almost as much as the exchange at some resorts.   Not only that I find the 1 in XX rule annoying as well.   I live close to Orlando and would have never stayed in a DVC resort because paying the additional fee just doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 11, 2018)

No, why have it taken over thirty years for hotels and timeshare  resorts to start charging  a resort fees now. When everything’s (on site amenities) have been Free for the past thirty years. One word Greed. This is just easier money for hotels & timeshare resorts to collect IMHO.... Where does this new resort fee income go and how is it use to enhance the hotel or timeshare resorts amenities?

Maybe we need to ask ARDA?


----------



## youppi (Dec 11, 2018)

I don't like also resorts that force mandatory AI for exchanger when it's optional for owners and renters from owners like the Royal Sands in Cancun.


----------



## Lisa P (Dec 11, 2018)

If MF paid by owners already cover expenses for an owner's stay, then they've also already paid to cover expenses for an exchanger's stay. It's a money grab, pure and simple.

The major exchange companies already address possible imbalances between the "value" of what an exchanger offers and the "value" of what the exchanger receives, to some degree. Standard amenities (for a given resort) that don't require an added fee be paid by an owner during their stay, should be included for everyone. Resorts often charge for optional amenities and giving owners a discount on non-standard recreation or services is a nice perk. People don't resent that. _*Mandatory*_ fees for _*exchangers only*_ are different to me.



Eric B said:


> If it is a week that is available as part of a bulk deposit by the developer or operator of the resort, they don’t really get any cash flow from it, so resort fees make up some of what would otherwise be a shortfall.


I disagree with this. A developer who still owns inventory given as part of a bulk deposit is responsible for the MF expenses for that inventory as part of their business practice. They write off those expenses - a normal part of business. There's no shortfall, and resort fees still amount to a money grab for them. Operators/Managers of resorts are paid per their management contract with the resorts they manage. There's no shortfall to address here either, just a different way of collecting money - through resort fees that feed the management company's bottom line. JMO.

That said, we evaluate each exchange according to the posted fees and what the exchange is worth to us, vs. available alternatives. So far, we've avoided and declined _many more_ exchanges with mandatory fees than we've accepted. Mandatory fees just leave a sour impression. It spoils the appeal for us.


----------



## baf99 (Dec 11, 2018)

I’m probably just rehashing what others have said, but I’m good at being redundant.

Some resorts state the resort fee covers parking, pool towels, movies, internet, etc. But they don’t charge the owner for these things so one assumes that the maintenance fee covers them. That means that the resort is charging twice in the case of an exchange, or they are assuming a certain exchange occupancy and are artificially reducing the MF for these items. I do believe that there may be a little more effort required administratively for an exchange, at least for fixed week resorts, but I would expect that to be a single cost to work with the exchange company and update the information with the person trading in. I guess software generation and maintenance could come into play as well. But they have to do something similar if the owner has a guest certificate. So, I think they are charging exchangers because they can, not because an exchanger is getting something extra or adding a lot of cost to the resort.

If they are being charged to owner and exchanger, I agree with @Panina that means that the maintenance fees should be higher. The only way they could be acceptable would be if the services they cover were to become optional. I think that would cost more to manage than it would be worth. I think all these things should be included in the MF with no additional charge to the exchanger.

I exclude parking fees for urban timeshares. Urban parking is expensive and not all visitors to these areas bring cars so charging owners and exchangers alike for parking may cause owners to gripe but I think it’s fair.

For my own exchanging, I evaluate every time based on location, unit size and amenities, resort reviews, and added fees. If all are equal I will opt for the unit with lowest or no fees. But if I think a resort with fees brings something extra I will still consider it.

I do think that people choosing to avoid exchanging to resorts with fees could in the long term reduce the exchange power of the resorts that charge fees, but resorts with the cachet of a hotel brand name will probably still get takers. And I think that the argument that someone with a lesser resort may exchange to a higher end resort annoys the high end resort and owner is baseless. Once someone deposits their week/points their interest is gone. So what if my mid-range resort manages to exchange into it. Ditto for the resort management—they got full MF from the owner so what’s the big deal. The only interest the owner has once they deposit is what they can find with that resort. Hopefully they have seen something that works for them but those are the risks one takes with an exchange.

All this is just my opinion of course.


----------



## AndySamuels (Dec 11, 2018)

Seems like timeshares are rapidly decreasing in their value proposition when exchanges are becoming more expensive with add on fees and now resort fees as well.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 11, 2018)

Where is ARDA stand on this issue? They collect fees to protect timeshare owners interest. Rght


----------



## Panina (Dec 11, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Where is ARDA stand on this issue? They collect fees to protect timeshare owners intereste.


They are part of the problem.


----------



## Panina (Dec 11, 2018)

AndySamuels said:


> Seems like timeshares are rapidly decreasing in their value proposition when exchanges are becoming more expensive with add on fees and now resort fees as well.


Timeshare values stay in places that are in high demand areas with limited inventory.  Kind of like buying a home, best neighborhood, limited inventory, highest prices. Sometimes amazes me how high some resale  timeshares sell for but they are usually for a high demand area where inventory is limited. These are easy to find a new home for or rent to cover expenses.  Unfortunately most timeshares do not fall into this category and I agree their value is rapidly decreasing with increased trade and resort fees.


----------



## AndySamuels (Dec 11, 2018)

In brief: the 80/20 rule.  The points needed to get a week in high value locations / weeks are very high also with pretty high nightly rates per room. With a lifetime commitment I am not sure the commitment outweighs the savings. But that is more of a personal philosophical perspective.


----------



## breezez (Dec 11, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Where is ARDA stand on this issue? They collect fees to protect timeshare owners interest. Rght


ARDA LOBBIES ON BEHALF OF DEVELOPERS.   ITS A SHAM THAT THEY LOBBY FOR YOU...   SO YOU HAPPILY DONATE YOUR $5 annually per contract in your MF’s


----------



## breezez (Dec 11, 2018)

I still think TS value out weigh hotels.  

But one other thing that irritates the hell out of me with these add-on fees for exchanges is when they add them after I have booked.    With RCI if I have booked a 2020 reservation and say February of 2019 resort decides to impose a $35 per day resort fee they will charge me this in 2020 when I arrive even though they started imposing it after I booked.

That would be like RCI wanting the increased fee amounts for all exchanges on the books.   When they raise exchange fees


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 11, 2018)

breezez said:


> I still think TS value out weigh hotels.
> 
> But one other thing that irritates the hell out of me with these add-on fees for exchanges is when they add them after I have booked.    With RCI if I have booked a 2020 reservation and say February of 2019 resort decides to impose a $35 per day resort fee they will charge me this in 2020 when I arrive even though they started imposing it after I booked.
> 
> That would be like RCI wanting the increased fee amounts for all exchanges on the books.   When they raise exchange fees



When this has happened to me in the past, I have not had to pay the add on fee that started AFTER I made the reservation.  Did you raise this issue with the resort?  If so, what was their response?


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 11, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Where is ARDA stand on this issue? They collect fees to protect timeshare owners interest. Rght



You are so funny.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 11, 2018)

I rarely exchange-no problem for me.


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 11, 2018)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I don't like any additional fees.  I own 3 weeks in an elite-rated resort (Marriott) and they don't have any additional fees for internet or parking, etc.  So, I expect that when I exchange my Marriott to go to a non-Marriott that I shouldn't have to pay extra fees.  Yes, my Marriotts have some activities that have fees attached to them, but they are all optional and may not appeal to everyone - - but it is their choice.
> 
> Like others have said, if an owner is required to pay an extra fee for basic amenities (like parking, internet, newspaper, etc.), perhaps they should just raise the MF.
> 
> ...



I traded my Vistana week into a Marriott. My Vistana week includes a mid-week tidy. The Marriott charged a material fee for a similar service.

It was optional, but I was surprised they don't include that, as even many no-name TS have that.

On another note: one thing about resorts with high fees is they often take less to exchange in. I traded a 1 bedroom sheraton unit for a 4 bedroom at Vidanta on Mexico. I paid significant fees to both II and Vidanta, but it was so far from being an even trade I thought the total in fees was reasonable.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 11, 2018)

Owners, Exchangers, and Guests should take a stand against paying resort surcharges.

There's been a lot of news about resort fees lately, including some pretty steep resort fees. Mandatory Resort Fees are really getting Out of Control.  Don't let daily resort fees ruin your timeshare vacation. Choose to stay at a timeshare that does not charge extra fees 

All timeshare resorts charge their owners annual fees for maintenance, utilities, taxes, etc. 
Exchangers should not have to pay extra for something an owner already paid for!


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 12, 2018)

I hate it when they charge extra for parking when it's not in high density city.  Some will say it's a tax and blame it on the government.  It's usually disclosed up front.....so my decision is made when I see how many points i need to trade into this particular resort.  How does that compare to my other options.


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 12, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Where is ARDA stand



In the way


----------



## jbiza (Dec 12, 2018)

Miss Marty said:


> Owners, Exchangers, and Guests should take a stand against paying resort surcharges.
> 
> There's been a lot of news about resort fees lately, including some pretty steep resort fees. Mandatory Resort Fees are really getting Out of Control.  Don't let daily resort fees ruin your timeshare vacation. Choose to stay at a timeshare that does not charge extra fees
> 
> ...



+1    Agree.

In addition to the suggestion of choosing to stay at a timeshare that does not charge extra fees, any other suggestions on how Owners, Exchangers, and Guests can collectively, proactively take a stand against paying resort surcharges ( other than my making a comment to the front desk person when I call on the phone or making a comment when I check in to resorts).


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 12, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> In the way








Hi - oh!


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 12, 2018)

We belong to WMTC. When we stay at a WMSP we do not get any of the Perks, etc that we would get at a WMTC Resort. They are separate Corporations. Wyndham has a lot more control over WMSP than WMTC.


----------



## mdurette (Dec 12, 2018)

I don't like them......but I would pay them if a REALLY wanted to go to the particular resort.    In the long run, it is usually still cheaper than renting.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 12, 2018)

Anyone watched the TV series American Greed

Timeshare resorts charge their owners annual fees.
They collect these fees to use for maintenance, 
water, sewer, garbage collection, utilities, insurance,
repairs, labor, office supplies and resort amenities.

Each timeshare has to keep records of their expenses
and are subject to their by-laws and any updates.

For years most HOA & Corp has been managing their
resorts and have kept their expenses under control
with the income they collect from annual fees. 

Why do they have to start charging resort fees?
Because they can!

Buy only where you want to vacation


----------



## AJCts411 (Dec 13, 2018)

Charging an deeded owner (include the floating week, points etc..all who pay maintenance fees) or user of an owner issued guest certificate is an outrageous rip off, a money grab that a lawyer type should launch class action against. 

On the exchanges...those wonderful extra vacations...thats different story.  I'm not familiar enough to comment on that aspect.


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 15, 2018)

youppi said:


> I don't like those fees but I prefer those known fix fees to resorts that charge for electricity used (variable fee that you have no idea how much you will pay until check-out and you have no way to challenge the amount charged).
> Electricity should be part of the MF of owners and should not be pass to exchangers.


We take the opposing view. We are happy to stay at resorts that charge electricity fees proportional to usage...so long as they do so for everyone. We use electricity conservatively, which means we pay less than guests who leave lights and air conditioning on all the time. What's to complain about? I wish more resorts would do this.


----------



## TTom (Dec 15, 2018)

Add me to the folks who don’t appreciate “resort fees” for exchangers. Sorry, but exchangers don’t use any more of the amenities at a resort than owners. The way this scheme operates, it is in the best interest of the resort for owners to NOT use their weeks and for the resort to be populated with exchangers. That way, they get the maintenance from the owners (guaranteeing a steady income stream) and the exchangers provide the “gravy” to keep maintenance fees down.

If, on the other hand, there are fees which are paid by whomever uses the interval, either exchanger or owner, I wouldn’t have a problem with them. I would also have less of a problem with fees which are “participation based”, e.g., rental fees for chairs/umbrellas, so that the people who USE the amenities pay for them, even if it’s only a portion of the cost.

We have certainly benefitted from exchanger resort fees, but, having just paid $150+ in fees @ Carlsbad Inn Beach Resort, I didn’t see any value-added, and it was just an additional expense for the week. Probably, would not go back, just because of that.


----------



## sgosline (Dec 15, 2018)

I was lucky enough to score an exchange over Christmas in Hawaii. I booked it long ago. The other day I received this notice-

"Dear RCI Member:


We have some important information to share concerning your upcoming vacation to KAUAI BEACH VILLAS.


*The staff at KAUAI BEACH VILLAS has notified us that they have a new mandatory resort amenity fee of $20 per day. The fee covers the pool, internet and other resort activities.*


We realize this may have an impact on your vacation and wanted to inform you of this situation in advance.  Since availability is limited in the area you confirmed, we encourage you to retain your vacation.  Should you decide to cancel your stay, our standard cancellation guidelines will apply." 

I will pay the fee of course but I am very irritated that they actually are charging it to folks who booked before the fee was instituted. The fee covers the pool? Shouldn't that be in the regular maintenance fee?


----------



## Panina (Dec 15, 2018)

sgosline said:


> I was lucky enough to score an exchange over Christmas in Hawaii. I booked it long ago. The other day I received this notice-
> 
> "Dear RCI Member:
> 
> ...


What should be isn’t in the equation.  What they can get away with they will do.


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 15, 2018)

sgosline said:


> I was lucky enough to score an exchange over Christmas in Hawaii. I booked it long ago. The other day I received this notice-
> 
> "Dear RCI Member:
> 
> ...


Aloha,
Given that you booked it long ago (or more specifically, you booked it before being notified of the fee), push back and refuse to pay it.  No one at the front desk should disagree once they look into their records. You might want to call KBV's front desk (808-241-1000) or email them and ask to get confirmation before you show up.
I am reading this thread with interest, but stand by my post https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...ees-are-you-ok-with-them.282951/#post-2221776
Jack


----------



## Eric B (Dec 15, 2018)

sgosline said:


> I was lucky enough to score an exchange over Christmas in Hawaii. I booked it long ago. The other day I received this notice-
> 
> "Dear RCI Member:
> 
> ...



Not positive, but I seem to recall that at Kauai Beach Villas the pool is actually part of a hotel that is adjacent to the resort and they either charge for its use or trade that as an inducement to attend a sales pitch.  Haven't been there myself, but read it a year or two ago in the Hawaii forum; someone that has been there might be able to confirm.


----------



## bobby (Dec 15, 2018)

I am totally against all fees. They should be included in maintenance fees. Exchanges started equal to equal. We hate paying electricity in some places while our own resort in Nantucket is very expensive also and we pay for exchanges in the maintenance fees. Maybe only parking in places like NYC. AND owners and exchangers and guests should all pay the same.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 15, 2018)

TTom said:


> If, on the other hand, there are fees which are paid by whomever uses the interval, either exchanger or owner, I wouldn’t have a problem with them...



Interesting concept.  I wouldn't dismiss out of hand.  Could work if MFs were reduced for all and  both Owners and Exchangers, paid an Occupancy fee.  This would reduce the "Cost of Carry" for Owners unable to use their Weeks...

George


----------



## Panina (Dec 15, 2018)

bogey21 said:


> Interesting concept.  I wouldn't dismiss out of hand.  Could work if MFs were reduced for all and  both Owners and Exchangers, paid an Occupancy fee.  This would reduce the "Cost of Carry" for Owners unable to use their Weeks...
> 
> George


Problem is it will never happen for all.  

Interesting responses so far but I still feel any additional added fees are wrong. 

When I trade a high end unit it is my choice, if someone has a lower end unit and gets a better unit so be it.  If electricity costs or other expenses are high, that should be in the mf.

The only fees I should pay is my exchange fee.  These resort fees ultimately wil ultimately negatively impact most timeshares.

If the resort wants more revenue let them get a piece from the trading company


----------



## Lanswitch (Dec 15, 2018)

We just came back from LAS having stayed at the Marriott Grand Chateau using an Interval trade for a 1 Bedroom unit with full kitchen, hide a bed pull out couch and a washer/dryer. 
They have no casino on the property, so there is absolutely no smell of cigarettes. 
There were no resort fees and free parking (just a couple of dollars to tip the valet each time they brought the car).  
We purchased around $10 in the convenience store twice and they were the only charges on our final bill. 
It is located about 200’ East of The Strip on Harmon Street, right in the heart of The Strip. 
I heartily recommend it.


----------



## moonstone (Dec 15, 2018)

sgosline said:


> I was lucky enough to score an exchange over Christmas in Hawaii. I booked it long ago. The other day I received this notice-
> 
> "Dear RCI Member:
> 
> ...


 
I would be very ticked off to get a notice like that weeks or months after I booked a stay. In August I booked an Extra Vacation week at that resort for our DD & a friend for their November vacation. One of the reasons (a side from price) that we chose that resort is that there is an onsite restaurant as the girls were only planning on renting a car for the first 2 and last days of their stay. When they checked in they were told the restaurant was closed for renovation's. Work started before 9am on the Monday and was apparently so loud you couldn't have a conversation or listen to music by the pool which is next to the restaurant.

Our DD messaged me to let me know what was happening. I called RCI who, of course, had no idea there was construction going on and that the restaurant was closed. The VC told me she was alerting her supervisor and he would call me back within a few hours. When he called back he apologised and said there was no other resort with availability on the island but he could deposit a credit for 50% of the cost of the booking into my RCI account which I accepted.

The girls put up with the noise and changed their car rental to the full week so they could escape to a beach for a few afternoons. At least they couldn't hear the construction noise in their room.


~Diane


----------



## PamMo (Dec 15, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Not positive, but I seem to recall that at Kauai Beach Villas the pool is actually part of a hotel that is adjacent to the resort and they either charge for its use or trade that as an inducement to attend a sales pitch.  Haven't been there myself, but read it a year or two ago in the Hawaii forum; someone that has been there might be able to confirm.



The resort has a small pool on property. We were often the only ones using it when we exchanged into the resort, so it was quite adequate. I can't understand what the "extra amenities" fees would be for? Internet? Tennis courts that no one uses?


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 17, 2018)

To me, if people are going to be charged extra fees, there really is no benefit to being a timeshare owner.


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 17, 2018)

is there another thread or website listing which resorts have fees?


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 17, 2018)

Can someone look at their 2019 timeshare resort budget and tell me: if their is a line item projecting how much your resort will collect in Resort Fees for 2019?


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 18, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Can someone look at their 2019 timeshare resort budget and tell me: if their is a line item projecting how much your resort will collect in Resort Fees for 2019?



If there is its not readily identified.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks you I have look at Massanutten, Powhatan Resorts, and  Greensprings Resorts budgets and I could not find a line item for Resort Fees.

My question is where is this money going when the resorts collect Resort Fees from non owners?


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 18, 2018)

AJCts411 said:


> Charging an deeded owner (include the floating week, points etc..all who pay maintenance fees) or user of an owner issued guest certificate is an outrageous rip off, a money grab that a lawyer type should launch class action against.



What if they reduced the MFs so everyone pays less and assess a daily usage fee to those who occupy the Week.  This way Owners who exchange their Week, rent their Week or for whatever reason don't use their Week catch a break...

George


----------



## Eric B (Dec 18, 2018)

Actually, the Massanutten resorts have a line item that is titled "Other Income" but isn't really explained.  It's between $20 and $30 per unit depending on which one you own.  There is also a line for "recreation fees" but all the entries are blank.  You could probably go back through the old budgets to see if they ever charged a recreation fee as part of the maintenance fees; I would guess that this is the case because there is a line item for it on the current budgets.


----------



## Panina (Dec 18, 2018)

bogey21 said:


> What if they reduced the MFs so everyone pays less and assess a daily usage fee to those who occupy the Week.  This way Owners who exchange their Week, rent their Week or for whatever reason don't use their Week catch a break...
> 
> George


One of my weeks is like that and I feel it is wrong.  It’s a resort fee of $35 for the week.  The owner or trader pays it, whoever is occupying the unit.   Why should I get a break if I am trading it?  If it’s needed to maintain the resort it should be in my maintenance fee. 

I do not want to pay a part of anyone else’s maintenance fees by paying resort fees so I am not ok getting the break.  Not fair for the person who trades in who owns a great week and whose resort has no resort fee and then having to pay a piece of my maintenance fee. 

The only resort I will trade into that has a fee is Disney.  It includes parking and wristbands so at least I am getting equal  extras.

Think of the big picture.  Let’s take Marriott timeshares in Florida.   My guess it will only be a short time until they start charging these extra resort fees like hgvc has.  It is a cycle that ultimately is bad for owners of timeshare.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 18, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Thanks you I have look at Massanutten, Powhatan Resorts, and  Greensprings Resorts budgets and I could not find a line item for Resort Fees.
> 
> My question is where is this money going when the resorts collect Resort Fees from non owners?



Massanutten is a little different because the developer, Great Eastern, kept control of the recreational facilities.  It was never part of the resort to which the HOA, as a non profit group maintained.  Great Eastern charged the HOA's a usage fee for owner and exchangers to use the pools, tennis courts, rec centers, etc.  Up through 2019, the HOA's paid a $50 per lock off unit per week to use the recreation facilities.  Great Eastern issued "gold cards" to retail owners which allowed them to use the facilities year round even when not staying at Massanutten.  So now that they are collecting the resort fees they go directly to Great Eastern and they don't have to justify the expenses as they are not an non profit organization.  They did remove the $50 recreation fee from MF starting in 2019 but owners who use there own units now pay $104.86 per week and more if they deposit and do an internal exchange through RCI.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 19, 2018)

Massanutten recreational facilities are  outstanding and they have been maintain by Great Eastern over the years IMHO.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 19, 2018)

Panina said:


> Think of the big picture.  Let’s take Marriott timeshares in Florida.   My guess it will only be a short time until they start charging these extra resort fees like HGVC has.  It is a cycle that ultimately is back for owners of timeshare.



Exactly why they should be charged to all Users and included in Resort Budget to reduce MFs for all Owners.  It would be a wash for an Owner who is also a User and a plus for Owners who rent or exchange...

George


----------



## sgosline (Dec 22, 2018)

Update on Kauai Beach Villas. We checked in yesterday and nothing was said about a resort fee. They must have received enough negative feedback that they rescinded it. I didn’t ask about it.


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 22, 2018)

sgosline said:


> Update on Kauai Beach Villas. We checked in yesterday and nothing was said about a resort fee. They must have received enough negative feedback that they rescinded it. I didn’t ask about it.


Aloha,
There is a resort fee for RCI exchange or rental reservations made after a certain date around or after the middle of October 2018.
If you rent directly from a KBV Owner, the usage is considered the Owner's usage and the resort fee does not apply.
Your reservation was made well before mid-October.  RCI erroneously sent the announcement of a resort fee to folks with existing exchange reservations.  The policy has not been rescinded.  
As I stated earlier in post 58, I will continue to read this thread with interest.
Enjoy Kauai - I hope you get good weather (remember - no rain no rainbows).
Jack
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...e-you-ok-with-them.282951/page-3#post-2223903
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...las-board-election.240675/page-8#post-2140817


----------



## MrockStar (Dec 27, 2018)

breezez said:


> I still think TS value out weigh hotels.
> 
> But one other thing that irritates the hell out of me with these add-on fees for exchanges is when they add them after I have booked.    With RCI if I have booked a 2020 reservation and say February of 2019 resort decides to impose a $35 per day resort fee they will charge me this in 2020 when I arrive even though they started imposing it after I booked.
> 
> That would be like RCI wanting the increased fee amounts for all exchanges on the books.   When they raise exchange fees


This happened to me as well using RCI in Maui they added an extra resort fee a month ago and this reservation was booked a rear ago at Kahana sands. I wont be going there now but will loose my exchange fee $$. Most annoyed by this policy.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 28, 2018)

The questions  to me are how can timeshare exchangers protest these new resort fees charges and who do we complain to in written.?


----------



## Panina (Dec 28, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> The questions  to me are how can timeshare exchangers protest these new resort fees charges and who do we complain to in written.?


In time, as more are more people realize it is getting too expensive to trade into these place, trades occurring could diminish due supply and demand.  Eventually, probably later then sooner, it will happen as the greed will continue and these resort fees will get too high.  

Meanwhile you can write a letter to the trade companies  to voice your concerns but until it hurts their profit line they probably won’t do anything about them.


----------



## chellej (Jan 12, 2019)

I was just about to book Hanalei Bay through GPX until I saw the fees:  $20/day resort fee, $7.51/day tax, $6/day parking and a $25 additional fee paid to the resort...$259.57 total...I think that is way too much....ridiculous


----------



## klpca (Jan 12, 2019)

chellej said:


> I was just about to book Hanalei Bay through GPX until I saw the fees:  $20/day resort fee, $7.51/day tax, $6/day parking and a $25 additional fee paid to the resort...$259.57 total...I think that is way too much....ridiculous


Unless something has changed since I booked Hanalei Bay Resort in May, it's just the $20 resort fee and the tot tax (which goes to the state of Hawaii). Still more than I would like but at least there is AC in the unit. I am pretty sure that Cliffs Club has no AC and still charges a resort fee! That right there is over my limit line.


----------



## klpca (Jan 12, 2019)

Panina said:


> In time, as more are more people realize it is getting too expensive to trade into these place, trades occurring could diminish due supply and demand.  Eventually, probably later then sooner, it will happen as the greed will continue and these resort fees will get too high.
> 
> Meanwhile you can write a letter to the trade companies  to voice your concerns but until it hurts their profit line they probably won’t do anything about them.


We also complain about rising maintenance fees. You will either have higher MF or  the resort fees, especially for resorts with high bad debt expense. I don't like it either, but since everyone does it in the travel industry (especially the hotels and airlines) it is probably here for the forseeable future.

If people actively avoid resorts with added fees, the demand will go down for those resorts and theoretically their trade value will diminish. I own two southern CA resorts that charge resort fees. They trade very well - because at the end of the day, it's location, location, location.


----------



## Panina (Jan 12, 2019)

klpca said:


> We also complain about rising maintenance fees. You will either have higher MF or  the resort fees, especially for resorts with high bad debt expense. I don't like it either, but since everyone does it in the travel industry (especially the hotels and airlines) it is probably here for the forseeable future.
> 
> If people actively avoid resorts with added fees, the demand will go down for those resorts and theoretically their trade value will diminish. I own two southern CA resorts that charge resort fees. They trade very well - because at the end of the day, it's location, location, location.


Yes, harder to trade in locations can definitely get away with the resort fees.  The problem is less desirable locations and oversupplied areas are charging the fees too.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jan 12, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> I can see where the resorts will use this as additional leverage to get fresh meat for the sales presentation.  Don’t like the fee, fine, sign up for a presentation and we’ll drop the fee, throw in a parking pass and maybe a $100 gift card. A presentation tax on exchangers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Gee, all these fees. Maintenance which are many times over 1 k a week and resort fees too.  I echo what almost everyone is saying. And yes, I avoid resorts that charge resort fees. I find Vegas the worse for that.

My airbnb and renting a week from TUGGERS just gets better and better. Since this strategy, I haven’t paid a resort fee.

I like the RCI thingy where when you book in many resorts in Mexico, you have to pay the Inclusive fee that runs between 150 and 200 a day per person! I just bypass RCI and book a 5 star all inclusive package with airfare and save thousands. Or again, Airbnb and get cheap tacos and beer and save thousands in fees.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Jan 12, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> Gee, all these fees. Maintenance which are many times over 1 k a week and resort fees too.  I echo what almost everyone is saying. And yes, I avoid resorts that charge resort fees. I find Vegas the worse for that.
> 
> My airbnb and renting a week from TUGGERS just gets better and better. Since this strategy, I haven’t paid a resort fee.
> 
> ...


Some of my worst travel experiences were with airbnb/vrbo. Don't get me wrong there were some good ones too but at $750/nt it had better be good (although come to think of it, that rental in Yosemite West had a broken thermostat and was ungodly hot the whole time we were there). I have had to wait for the cable guy to fix the wifi (Kauai), found the house uncleaned - complete with used drug paraphernalia  (Kona), rented a place that looked nothing like the photos (Maui), and found out that our unit was an illegal sublet (Sonoma). I use airbnb/vrbo when those are the only options, but my preference is for timeshares. Just fewer issues.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jan 12, 2019)

klpca said:


> Some of my worst travel experiences were with airbnb/vrbo. Don't get me wrong there were some good ones too but at $750/nt it had better be good (although come to think of it, that rental in Yosemite West had a broken thermostat and was ungodly hot the whole time we were there). I have had to wait for the cable guy to fix the wifi (Kauai), found the house uncleaned - complete with used drug paraphernalia  (Kona), rented a place that looked nothing like the photos (Maui), and found out that our unit was an illegal sublet (Sonoma). I use airbnb/vrbo when those are the only options, but my preference is for timeshares. Just fewer issues.



In all fairness I like using timeshares too. I too have had timeshares that were dirty with cockroaches in the cupboards and toilets filled with residue

Only one bad experience with Airbnb too. So, not all timeshares are of high standards.

And yes I was in hotels that were disguising. So, it does happen everywhere but overall timeshares, Airbnb’s and hotels have been great experiences. Just a few rotten apples here and there

I’ve never paid more than 150 a night all in on any of the options.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 12, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> Gee, all these fees. Maintenance which are many times over 1 k a week and resort fees too.  I echo what almost everyone is saying. And yes, I avoid resorts that charge resort fees. I find Vegas the worse for that.
> 
> My airbnb and renting a week from TUGGERS just gets better and better. Since this strategy, I haven’t paid a resort fee.



A reality check.  Airbnb may not have 'resort fees', they just call them 'service fees'.  Same thing, different name, bigger dollar amount.   If that airbnb is owned/managed by somebody else, then add another layer, only this time they usually call it a management fee.  Some add a ridiculous amount for cleaning; I've seen up to $500 for cleaning.  Whether airbnb or VRBO or whatever variation, they all add extra fees that can almost double the per night cost of the lodging.   I was checking a 4 night stay in a small town on the Oregon Coast in the off season.   Per night was $150 + tax + $90 service fee + $226 managers fee added $110/night to the bill.  Vacasa is the worst at this and they seem to have taken over all the local management companies I've used in the past. 

I'm also one who won't exchange into a resort that adds resort fees, and my personal pet peeve, housekeeping fees.   I think it just encourages bad behavior and while in theory it shouldn't matter if the price is still right, it still ticks me off.  The same thing goes for other rental lodging.  Don't tell me the price is $150/night if it's really $260/night. 

Sue


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jan 12, 2019)

sue1947 said:


> A reality check.  Airbnb may not have 'resort fees', they just call them 'service fees'.  Same thing, different name, bigger dollar amount.   If that airbnb is owned/managed by somebody else, then add another layer, only this time they usually call it a management fee.  Some add a ridiculous amount for cleaning; I've seen up to $500 for cleaning.  Whether airbnb or VRBO or whatever variation, they all add extra fees that can almost double the per night cost of the lodging.   I was checking a 4 night stay in a small town on the Oregon Coast in the off season.   Per night was $150 + tax + $90 service fee + $226 managers fee added $110/night to the bill.  Vacasa is the worst at this and they seem to have taken over all the local management companies I've used in the past.
> 
> I'm also one who won't exchange into a resort that adds resort fees, and my personal pet peeve, housekeeping fees.   I think it just encourages bad behavior and while in theory it shouldn't matter if the price is still right, it still ticks me off.  The same thing goes for other rental lodging.  Don't tell me the price is $150/night if it's really $260/night.
> 
> Sue



Great points. One needs to watch for these extra fees everywhere. I too think its deceptive to charge a price and fee to death. If i see that on check out, i cancel the order. However there are many that the price quoted is all in or near all in. You just need to look around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 12, 2019)

It's a good thing I truly enjoy researching vacations and comparing costs. It is annoying to have to double check all the extra costs. I like Expedia and Travelocity cuz you can get your final cost before actually renting the room. My issue with vrbo/Airbnb is that there don't seem to be any checks or regulations. You can get screwed and there's no recourse except VRBO might remove the other from vrbo.


----------

